# post-rockish stuff?



## fartecho (Feb 6, 2006)

ok who plays post-rockish, mainly instrumental stuff? eg. explosions, pelican, mono, saxon shore, etc. just wondering if there's any decent scenes for the stuff in canada. definitely isn't where i'm from, but i'm hoping if my current band ever decides to do a cross-canada tour that we could pull in some people for shows.


----------

